# Subject heading - brief opener



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi mods,

I use the Briskoda forum often and the site has a feature where you can hover your mouse over the thread title and you get a 'tooltip' appearing with the first sentence or so of the thread. Makes browsing much easier IMO.

Thanks,


----------

